# Hello from Cornwall UK



## Morgan (Jan 9, 2007)

Been lurking for some time now and thought I should join this interesting forum.

There is a huge amount of information to learn from here.

Regards

Kevin


----------



## robo mantis (Jan 9, 2007)

welcome


----------



## Rick (Jan 9, 2007)

Welcome. Glad to have ya.


----------



## Ian (Jan 10, 2007)

Hey Kevin,

Welcome to the forum


----------

